# Blindfolded Cubing Discord Server!



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey everyone, hope you are keeping safe in these times.
I'm in the works of setting up a discord focused on the blind events, and non WCA blind events as well. The goal of the discord is to create a friendly, constructive environment for cubers to discuss the art of blindsolving. I am aware that this might not be a successful project, as blindfolded events are not super popular, but I will try and see if this can get a bunch of people more interested, or more actively interested in these events. 
If you are looking to start out with blind, or to get in contact with more people who like the blind events, I believe this could be the place for you.

Before I can 'launch' this server, I need to finish up some things around bots, roles and channels. I am managing pretty alright, but if anyone is interested in helping out, feel free to contact me through DM on this forum, I would appreciate some help.

Happy cubing!


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2020)

There is a BLD channel on the Speedsolving.com Discord server already:








Join the SpeedSolving Chat Discord Server!


Check out the SpeedSolving Chat community on Discord - hang out with 2,875 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg




Is there any benefit to creating a new server? Is there anything the current server can improve on to make it more useful for you?


----------



## M O (Apr 3, 2020)

pjk said:


> There is a BLD channel on the Speedsolving.com Discord server already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the main aspect is having separate channels for different Blind events.


----------



## Ayce (Apr 3, 2020)

I would be interested


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 3, 2020)

pjk is right, there isn't really any good reason. Not many people will join. And adding more channels on the SS discord won't help, there is already too little talk on the blind channel. Plan is to just focus more talk on that channel in hope of growth.


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2020)

M O said:


> I think the main aspect is having separate channels for different Blind events.


In the chat, the mods can add channels you request, if they will be used. The issue with creating new channel is that if they aren't used, it is wasted. Same with new Discord channels. It's better to keep everything in 1 server rather than 10.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Apr 4, 2020)

I think it could be good as there are lots of BLDers who could benefit from a server with specific channels and if there are more active people on it people would be more likely to join


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> I think it could be good as there are lots of BLDers who could benefit from a server with specific channels and if there are more active people on it people would be more likely to join


Another idea, if there is enough interest: create a category on the Discord for BLD and then have various BLD channels in it. What do you think about that? 

By the way, if you guys want to go ahead with the BLD server, it's completely up to you, but I'd advise trying to integrate into an existing popular server instead of creating yet another cubing discord.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 4, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> pjk is right, there isn't really any good reason. Not many people will join. And adding more channels on the SS discord won't help, there is already too little talk on the blind channel. Plan is to just focus more talk on that channel in hope of growth.


I would like to talk more about 3BLD, but you are on another plane of existence when it comes to BLD solving than I am. It would be pretty onesided conversation of me asking how and you replying with instructions.  Perhaps it would be an idea to gather more advanced BLD solves to the Discord and see if you can exchange ideas with them on the BLD channel. If interest picks up and discussions increase, we can consider what pjk said and add more channels. I'd like to see Stanley, Graham, Jack, Jake, Jeff, Shivam and anyone else I missed.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I'd like to see Stanley, Graham, Jack, Jake, Jeff, Shivam and anyone else I missed.



Mark


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I would like to talk more about 3BLD, but you are on another plane of existence when it comes to BLD solving than I am. It would be pretty onesided conversation of me asking how and you replying with instructions.  Perhaps it would be an idea to gather more advanced BLD solves to the Discord and see if you can exchange ideas with them on the BLD channel. If interest picks up and discussions increase, we can consider what pjk said and add more channels. I'd like to see Stanley, Graham, Jack, Jake, Jeff, Shivam and anyone else I missed.


Ruud, what do you think about potentially adding a BLD category to the channel with various channels per the suggestions from the BLD community here? It could be worth trying.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 4, 2020)

pjk said:


> Ruud, what do you think about potentially adding a BLD category to the channel with various channels per the suggestions from the BLD community here? It could be worth trying.


If the discussion on the BLD channel warrants adding more channels, we can add more channels. We recently weeded out some obsolete channels, so before adding more I'd like to see more activity on the existing ones.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Apr 5, 2020)

I think a lot of people ignore the speedsolving discord because there are Lots of differ channels many of which aren’t relevan to them. i think this would mean a bld specific discord would have more activity, and I’m basing this off rms and zms v the corresponding channels


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

So has the discord got a BLD Channel yet?

bump @ProStar


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 12, 2020)

The speedsolving forum's discord had and still has a blind channel.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 13, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> The speedsolving forum's discord had and still has a blind channel.


Yes, and it's been pretty active recently, with beginners and experts alike. Come on over and introduce yourself, everyone!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2020)

I would like to have a specialised discord server to discuss BLD algs. Similar to how Tao Yu has a server to discuss all kinds of algorithms on all kinds of WCA puzzles.


----------

